# Anyone NOT tedding their 2nd or 3rd Cuttings?



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I clipped a couple of my fields yesterday, never intended on a second cutting (Timothy), but with the rains we've been having, the fields just needed manicured...

It looks like there is enough foxtail, milkweed, dogbane and purpletop to make a few squares of goat hay...

What's there is - is free of Autumn Olive and multiflora rose, so that's good...

Seriously, Ive cut is thin, but I think I can get a few squares. My concern is two fold. First - if I ted this stuff, I'll loose a lot of it in the stubble. Second - if I don't ted, come Saturday, i'm either going to have dry hay or buffered propionic acid hay.

I'm inclined not to do anything, except rake and bale.

What say you - do you automatically ted your later, thinner cuttings?

I thought we were done after our first cuttings for the year, looks like we ain't finished yet...

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

What I have done in a case like that when,almost to thin to Ted . Cut and let lay for a day . Rake up to get half decent size windrow.. on the next day Tedder windrow ,,adjust teeder to spread window 8 feet. When that swath is just about dry one pass with the rake and you're ready to bale .


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Yup what endrow said. 
I finally got a window of sun to wack down a small super late first cut... I sure hope I can get this crap stuff dry... then it will be second cut time! All this rain has really made it thick and juicy .. definitely going to try the crop saver on it! I had a tough time last year getting second cut dry enough.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've raked real thin stuff one day just to get it off the ground, then come back the next day and flip one row towards the other, wait a bit if required then rake together. But usually on real thin stuff like your talking its thin because its too dry.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

I'll cut it one day and rake it the next day, let it dry in a windrow. If it needs flipped on the third day do so, or just bale and be done with it. I've had really good luck doing thin stuff this way.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I do exactly what Endrow does although sometimes I find that the tedder is better at retrieving thin grass than the rake since I try not to run my rake too close to the ground. In that situation, ted at 1, rake at 4-5 for baling the next day. Tedded this year's 3rd cutting 3 times to keep it nice while getting it dry. Pretty thick. Hoping for 40-50 bales to the acre


----------



## haygrl59 (May 19, 2014)

We haven't tedded our 2nd or 3rd cuttings unless it is unusually heavy. Tedded one end of a field waited a day and then raked and baled. Nice hay. Did the other half a day apart except did not ted that part, dried same and still nice hay.. Both sections of the field had similar drying conditions. The only difference was dragging the tedder around the field in the first section but as it turned out, it probably wasn't needed. I think a lot depends on how much hay is down and the weather conditions. For us, we make the ted/no ted determination on a field by field basis.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

haygrl59 said:


> We haven't tedded our 2nd or 3rd cuttings unless it is unusually heavy. Tedded one end of a field waited a day and then raked and baled. Nice hay. Did the other half a day apart except did not ted that part, dried same and still nice hay.. Both sections of the field had similar drying conditions. The only difference was dragging the tedder around the field in the first section but as it turned out, it probably wasn't needed. I think a lot depends on how much hay is down and the weather conditions. For us, we make the ted/no ted determination on a field by field basis.


Checked out your website. Your operation looks really organized. What type of Kubota is that in your avatar? Do you like the rubber tracked skid steer for indoor storage?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Reason you need to Ted is they always move it up when it comes to rain. We were good here Thursday to Thursday what they said now they're talking rain late Sunday night. 45 acres to make dry today. And we also cut our sedan grass since then which will need to be bailed and wrapped tonight sometime probably in the dark


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

endrow said:


> Reason you need to Ted is they always move it up when it comes to rain. We were good here Thursday to Thursday what they said now they're talking rain late Sunday night. 45 acres to make dry today. And we also cut our sedan grass since then which will need to be bailed and wrapped tonight sometime probably in the dark


I hear you Endrow. Always look at these 7 clear days and wonder how short they will end up. Had a miserable day yesterday after a stellar day on Friday. Humidity ticked up a little but not bad, no wind and lots of clouds, on the shabby end of partly cloudy. Hay was visably ready, looked nice, most bales were right weight, but, you would be baling along at 11-14% then a 19 or something then drop back to 12 or so.

Then the baler operator forgot to tie one of the balls of twine sooo, when the twine switched over, it would not cure itself so a big mess to clean up. Guess when you are a one person operation you don't have to look too far for the guilty party! 

Our 7 sunny day forecast which started wed, now has showers possible tonight. Glad there is nothing on the ground today even if what is on the wagon is slightly suspect. Will just leave it on the wagon to finish drying for 2 weeks


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Had the exact same forecast and forecast changes here Rick. I took the original forecast to heart since all my alfalfa was at 42 days and mowed Wednesday, Friday, and Saturday. Got Wednesdays up Friday with tedding Thursday and Friday mornings. Tedded Friday and Saturdays cuts yesterday. Will make some nice stuff if the 40% chance of showers go around me this evening.

To your original question Bill; yes absolutely I'm tedding 3rd cut alfalfa just as much as necessary/possible to get it dry and in a bale. The more days it lays in the field, the more bleach/color loss with each dew and re-dry.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone - I decided the hay was to thin and trashy to bale, so the rain is now washing it further into the stubble. At least I got my field clipped...

It's been an interesting year haying to say the least.

Ready for 2019..


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

leeave96 said:


> Thanks everyone - I decided the hay was to thin and trashy to bale, so the rain is now washing it further into the stubble. At least I got my field clipped...
> 
> It's been an interesting year haying to say the least.
> 
> Ready for 2019..


nothing like unexpected rain to answer questions you are on the fence about! I am not going to be sorry to see hay 2018 come to a close. What a bonkers year.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah...baled 500 nice thick 3rd cut bales yesterday and had 500 more for today. Until it started raining at 9 a.m. today. Teddded out this afternoon and still has a lot of color. Gonna try for tomorrow but they’ve upped the rain chances now. Might just have to get rolled for cows. We seem to always have more weather issues with later cuttings than first. Can’t complain though, think this is about the first to get wet this year.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I don't know why guys baled this weekend. No way it was good to go. They cut on Wednesday and Thursday immediately after having rain for 3 days straight and baled on Saturday. No tedding. The dew burns off at noon and it's still somewhat damp at that time, followed up with 60% humidity most of the day and 80% at night. Daytime temps were high 70s to mid 80s.

I waited until Sunday to cut and even today my thin shirt was a sop rag while I spent time trimmimg trees for hunting. It's now 88% humidity at 2330, windows on the house are full of condensation. I'm banking on the 90 degree forecast, it was 89 today. I'm just hoping rain holds off until Friday.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

We are so humid up here you can't make hay. Ground still evaporating moisture from 40 days of rain between cuttings. 
Looks like deteriorating weather conditions by end of week. 
Not good.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

yeah weather sucks here too. I cut yesterday, looking at a 3 day window, it changed last night. 90% chance of thunderstorms and hail Wednesday. I tedded right behind the mower yesterday and hit the thick stuff again yesterday afternoon. I'm hoping for a miracle this afternoon. If it doesn't happen, we are looking at 5 days of rain.........luckily most of it is thin. Pan evap for yesterday and today is .39 and .37.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Is that number in inches? My “pan evaporation instrumentation” is the top of the drum next to the shop, this time of year it can take all week to dry the 3/4” or so of water off the top unless we get some wind.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> Is that number in inches? My "pan evaporation instrumentation" is the top of the drum next to the shop, this time of year it can take all week to dry the 3/4" or so of water off the top unless we get some wind.


Yep, from the AWIS site. Its super hot and sunny at the moment, 90 Heat Index 98, 50% humidity and 10 mph wind. I just talked to my dad, he just got done raking, said 90% of it is looking good, a few green spots in the thicker stuff, should be good to go this afternoon. Hopefully his ready and my ready are similar.............we've been known to disagree.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

cjsr8595 said:


> yeah weather sucks here too. I cut yesterday, looking at a 3 day window, it changed last night. 90% chance of thunderstorms and hail Wednesday. I tedded right behind the mower yesterday and hit the thick stuff again yesterday afternoon. I'm hoping for a miracle this afternoon. If it doesn't happen, we are looking at 5 days of rain.........luckily most of it is thin. Pan evap for yesterday and today is .39 and .37.


.39 PE!!! Amazing, same day hay, if it's light enough.

Larry


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

It was tempting to rake last night but I held off way too humid


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

hillside hay said:


> It was tempting to rake last night but I held off way too humid


Your lips to Gods ears. I think I switched from Tedder to rake to early today. 
I have some of the most humid weather I've ever seen. I thought I was "lucky" that I was able to make 20) 4x5's @ 19% today. 
Ground is wet till about 1pm from 40 days of on/off rain and now it's sweltering humid! 
I'm ready for an "Alberta Clipper" and some dry air!


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm not. Too dry so it's not necessary. All that hasn't burned up is SS and it's getting crimped. 2nd cutting was a waste. 3rd is sorry, got about 40% of what I expected....based upon #1, not my ability to gauge yield ahead of time. OFA online said that the central (N to S) US will be warm and dry this winter. Don't need the dry. Ponds are about 4' low and cracks will swallow a rabbit.


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

I got it done, averaged 1.29TN/acre, 98% was good and dry. I got a one damp bale that went straight to the cows. 80% chance of rain today starting at noon. I got really lucky. Its 90 right now with 76% humidity.


----------



## haygrl59 (May 19, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Checked out your website. Your operation looks really organized. What type of Kubota is that in your avatar? Do you like the rubber tracked skid steer for indoor storage?


Its a M126GX Kubota and works great loading the 21-bale bundles on the field. The rubber tracks of the skid steer offer a lot more stability and drives real smooth on our new concrete floors. We may have to put up a speed limit sign in the big barn because its almost sheer joy now driving on cement instead of the dirt/gravel floor. We try to be organized. Two full-timers and 3 seasonal guys help out during the hay season keeps us going on 450 acres of hay ground.


----------

